# 1924 Excelsior



## UncleFester (Mar 27, 2016)

Got the trusty 24 Excelsior finished up this weekend... for some fun with it's former owner...and master vintage cycle restorer, bar non! Dave Stromberger, as always fantastic photography Dave! The Bernie "Birdy" mascot has perched on that fender ever since Calvin Coolidge beat Robert M. La Follette..... This is s stunning tribute to American bicycle manufacturing. A bike named after a poem....by Henry W. Longfellow


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 28, 2016)

Great looking bike!!


----------



## locomotion (Mar 28, 2016)

very nice original paint


----------



## chitown (Mar 28, 2016)

She's a BEAUT! Great pics as you said. It really is a special bike!


Question, is some of the paint restored? Looks like the rims are recent but not sure. Also the fenders look like it could be retouched??? Either way, it's my kind of resto. I think a good bike restoration should be done (if possible and enough original paint and plating is there) like a dutch masterpiece that is taken to an artisan restorer that works at the finest museum who does his homework and respects the canvas.


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 28, 2016)

Light, touch up on fenders yes good eye resto work is done by the Rembradt of vintage bicycle restoration...Dave Stromberger's fine work.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 28, 2016)

I dig it the most!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)

That is a beautiful bike!


----------



## mike j (Mar 29, 2016)

Patina perfecto !


----------



## Dave K (Mar 29, 2016)

Fantastic!!!!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## UncleFester (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks all, I am going to post it in the sale section this weekend! Cheers, Fester....it means to rot...


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2016)

*I LOVE IT!*


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 8, 2016)

That is an incredible example Bravo !


----------



## UncleFester (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks...bike is for sale....


----------

